# Anal Glands



## Lizatti (Jan 18, 2009)

Hi,
I am brand new here and had a question regarding the anal glands. Is it common for Havanese to have problems in this area? My Charlie, who is 6 months old, seems to have a problem with them not expressing on their own. Any hints on what to do so that they will express naturally. I hate to keep having him expressed and would love some hints on preventing impactions. Thank you so much,
Lizzie


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Hi Lizzie, My Jasper has issues with his AG's. I had been told a high fiber diet would help bulk up his stool and help with that. However I could not get him to eat the high fiber food... I then found out that his glands were high and it was unlikely it would have helped anyway. But you may want to try it. My understanding is that the best way to keep them from getting impacted (if there is an issue ) is to have them expressed regularly.


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*Save yourself the money and him the pain...just do it!*

I've paid quite a bit of money having impacted glands healed. It isn't pretty. Don't know why some dogs get them and others don't. But if they keep happening, they have to have an awful surgery that is very expensive and could lead to incontinence.

I also was giving Daisy these dried chicken treats, since I have stopped she hasn't had one...but I am keeping my fingers crossed. We also went back to a raw diet which is very hard stools and that also helps.


----------



## Jérôme (Dec 5, 2008)

I do not have problem with the anal glands and do not think that it is a specific problem with the havanese


----------



## DanielBMe (Nov 25, 2007)

What are you feeding your Hav? How are the stools? Are they soft and loose or firm? If they are loose, you need to firm them up. It doens't mean the glands will never need expressing but it may help in cutting down on it.



Lizatti said:


> Hi,
> I am brand new here and had a question regarding the anal glands. Is it common for Havanese to have problems in this area? My Charlie, who is 6 months old, seems to have a problem with them not expressing on their own. Any hints on what to do so that they will express naturally. I hate to keep having him expressed and would love some hints on preventing impactions. Thank you so much,
> Lizzie


----------



## DAJsMom (Oct 27, 2006)

We've never had any kind of problem with anal glands with either of our havanese.


----------



## Jérôme (Dec 5, 2008)

Both eat Proplan : http://www.purina-proplan.com/uk/dog/adultAllSizesSensitive.asp

The stools are very hard.

I try Orijen but the stools wher too soft and in quantities.


----------



## Mraymo (Oct 30, 2007)

A vet recommended a tablespoon of pumpkin (for another dog I had that had a problem with her anal glands).


----------



## kellybean48 (Jan 2, 2009)

It sounds gross but my groomer cleans them out when Tucker gets groomed.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

I don't think my guys ever had that problem. How do you know? Do their butts smell?

My guys have firm poops. They only get loose stools when I change up their food.


----------



## CinnCinn (Mar 30, 2007)

Neither Rocky or Rudy have had AG problems. I asked my vet about it, as it seems we've talked about it several times on the forum. He said you'd see them dragging their bottom or trying to chew at it if it was something I needed to have taken care of. Otherwise, not to worry.

I feed raw nuggests.


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*some dogs do, some never do*

Daisy just seems to get them...no warning. No scooting or anything...just notice her licking. Then you see a large red area, to the right (in her case) of the anus. They grow underneath the skin and eventually and quickly abcess and need to be drained which is quite painful. Then they have to wear a cone for a week as well as the owner using warm compresses on it several times a day.

I'm crossing fingers now as it has been over a year. The times she did get them we weren't feeding a raw diet, so, yes, the stools were a bit softer.

It isn't a havanese issue, just that some dogs get them and some don't. If your dog has ever had an impacted gland, scar tissues can build up and recommendations are made to express them every month to avoid a problem in the future.

It isn't pretty, it is painful, and the vet bills are very, very high.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Wow, I didn't realize it was such a big deal. It sounds like a pain in the BUTT. The only time my guys drag their butts, is to get rid of dinkle berries


----------



## Lizatti (Jan 18, 2009)

Thank you to all that have replied. I also have the groomer express them, but he seems to need them expressed more often than seems normal.I just wondered if anyone knew is this was a Havanese issue or just a problem with my dog. He is on Science Diet food and his stools are not loose. According to the Vet, some dogs have this issue and they just said to keep an eye on it. You know there is a problem when they scooch their butts on the ground and if there is a fishy smell to their bottom area.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Lizatti, it's specific to the dog, not the breed. My vet told me that a dog with overactive anal glands can be a sign of another irritation (allergy or sensitivity) that causes the glands to produce more than usual.

Keep an eye on it because once you get a rupture, it can cause scar tissue to build up which can create a vicious cycle, because that scar tissue makes it harder for the fluid to get out and become impacted, which can cause more ruptures. Learn the signs of your dog so you can stay on top of it.

Where in the Bay Area are you? As you've probably noticed, there are a lot of us here. Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

I should add that in my experience sometimes a puppy will need expressing once or twice when they are young, but then they outgrow it and self-regulate, not needing it again.


----------



## hedygs (May 23, 2007)

Since Gitter had his run in with impacted anal glands I have never been so obsessed with my dog's a$$ as I am now.  He has a delightful little tushy but I am constantly paranoid that it may happen again. ound:


----------



## EMarie (Apr 11, 2007)

You can try adding pumpkin to his diet or I just express all my dogs every time they get a bath. Needing it or not they get it done and I just head off any issues. You can have your vet or groomer teach you (I would go vet route but either can teach you if they are willing).


----------

